# Streeten im Fichtelgebirge



## Chickenfeed (11. September 2005)

also des durcheinander hält man nimmer aus..außerdem gibts ja schon einige straßenfahrer hier  
ich denk der fred is gerechtfertigt.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2005)

Jetzt wo das Formel 1 Rennen vorbei ist werd ich wohl ein wenig Street fahren gehn.
Hab nämlich in Mak noch was tolles gesehen.
Und damit bin ich als Erster der erste der geantwortet hat  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (11. September 2005)

ja bei mir regnets und mein bike liegt weit weg in ner andern stadt


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

Fahren morgen vielleicht wenn uns langweilig wird wahrscheinlich auch mal durch Kemdorf.


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

naja bei dem wetter wohl nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)

Morgen ist es ja besser........man.


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

naja..morgen aber morgen fahr ich eh nur noch in bayreuth...

also morgen hab ich keine zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2005)




----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

ich korrigiere..."AB morgen fahr ich eh nur noch in bayreuth"..aber naja im wald wärs ja eh doof ohne vr..naja gut a paar möglichkeiten sind scho das aber des steile zeug..hmm


----------



## littledevil (12. September 2005)

@rutschi: hmm.. des thema war eigtl als spass gedacht..


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

schreib lieber mal wies mit deinem dirtpool voran geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. September 2005)

Dirtpool? höre ich zum ersten mal ...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. September 2005)

Chicken, kommst du dann eigentl. irgendwo in BT unter oder musst du jeden Tag pendeln ?


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

pendeln? wenn jemand ne beheizte brücke hat..nur her damit!

gehst du da jetzt eigentlich auch zur schule? hattest ja am stammtisch mal was erwähnt...
mfg
richie


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. September 2005)

Jepp, ich bin morgen auch da.
Man wird sich sicher sehen.
kommst dann immer mitm Rad im zug und gehst dann biken, oder wie planst du das ?


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

yeeeeha saustark..vllt kommen wir ja in eine klasse
fos sozial oder??

na mein rad steht immer im mc und des hol ich dann immer wenn gutes wetter is und geh skatepark oder so und fahr dann mitm sascha abends wieder heim...mal kucken wie ich das mit dem lernen mache  

ja bis jetz mit zug...aber mal kucken wahrscheinlich doch mit auto..mit bekannten halt


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. September 2005)

Jepp, sozial, vielleicht kommen wir ja echt zam...

Das mit dem Bike im MC ist gut, Lernen ist eher unwichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> , vielleicht kommen wir ja echt zam...




ja..in eine klasse halt  


hmm naja die chance is aber relativ gering....ham sich recht sehr viele angemeldet des jahr  

naja wir könen in der pause ja dann nen kühles bierchen trinken gehen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. September 2005)

Du willst es doch auch   

    
Bierchen is gut !


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

ok ich bring ein mit trinkst du schwarzbier.??? hoffentlich werfen die mich nciht gleich wieder raus...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. September 2005)

Morgen is ja eh net so lange, schätz cih, da können wir uns es ja danach genehmigen.
Weisst schom guter erster eindruck und so...


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

drink to ride
ride to drink


----------



## littledevil (12. September 2005)

wollen wirs biertrinken im fichtelgebirge nennen..   

und das bauprojekt.. naja, bei dauerregen hab netmal ich lust da rumzuschaufeln.. aber gestern hab ich recht viel geschafft.. mal sehen obs was wird.. ab und zu kurze regenpausen wären schon von vorteil.. wobei der regen an sich schon gut ist zum bauen.. naja..

viel spass am ersten schultag


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. September 2005)

aja...naja ich bin gern dabei

du musst auch mal vorbei kommen...kriegst ja noch dein verspätetes gb-geschenk..nachdem ich es endlich mal erhalten habe


----------



## littledevil (12. September 2005)

wenn der monsun wieder entschwunden ist..


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. September 2005)

Bin wirklich mitm Körner in der Klasse...
Muss ich jetz auch Streeten ?

Der Lehrer mag die Pfälzer ja sehr...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2005)

Man muß Gott für alles Danken, wenn´s sein muß auch für alle Franken.  

Der Körner ist kein Oberpfälzer...des ist so ein (Nachwuchs)Ossi  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (13. September 2005)

kommt ihr heute?


----------



## littledevil (13. September 2005)

und  seid ihr gefahren  heut wars ja schön


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. September 2005)

jo carre jörg udn ich...war schön!


----------



## OLB Carre (13. September 2005)

richi, du hast das LB video bei mir im auto vergessen!  mann, tut mir mei knack weh!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2005)

wo der thread schon so heisst ... ich will endlich mal pics von der streetaction die es ja angeblich im fichtelgebirge gibt ... sozusagen beweisfotos 

für die page mein ich


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2005)

Haben gestern sogar einen Weittiefsprungkontest gemacht.
Der Tschikken konnte meine extreme Weite   aber lediglich nur einstellen und nicht überbieten und hat deshalb nur Platz
2
                                gemacht.
Die jungen Leute von heut sind auch nicht mehr das was sie (wir) mal waren 
Aber wir wissen ja, das nach 1980 geborene keine Helden mehr werden können 

G.


----------



## konamann (14. September 2005)

@littledevil: dirtpool? watwannwo? 

ansonsten: bin wieder da, bike läuft und ich kanns auch noch. zeit hab ich nebenbei auch! also wenn mal wieder was geht...


----------



## littledevil (14. September 2005)

dauert noch..   

@eman: der rich und ich haben schon ein paar fotos in der gallerie.. kannst ja die nehmen


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. September 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich kanns auch noch. ...



lol


ja also ich bin jetzt immer in bayreuht und so..also einfach reinschreiben wenn was geht...war dafür net mal der streeten in bayreuth thread..da? egal..hauptsache AciDrIdEr schreibt net rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (14. September 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich kanns auch noch. ...



lol


ja also ich bin jetzt immer in bayreuht und so..also einfach reinschreiben wenn was geht...war dafür net mal der streeten in bayreuth thread..da? egal..hauptsache AciDrIdEr schreibt net rein


----------

